# I'm a broken man.



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The North Cache is known as a chew-you-up-and-spit-you-out elk unit. That's no joke. The unit is rocky and steep everywhere. See an elk on the next ridge? You're going to drop 1500 feet straight down only to hike another 1500 straight vertical up the next hill. I've hiked miles and miles and miles. I have hiked from Highway 89 up to the top peaks several times in the past few days. I basically just do a snake-like pattern, up and down and up and down and up and....

There is nothing left of my feet. They are past the blisters point. My feet are rubbed raw. I fevered up coming down the mountain yesterday, half delirious. Then I fell in the Logan River face first because I had no strength left to stand in the rushing water. I was soaked from top to bottom. My broadheads are rusting as we speak. 

The bright side? I dang near shot a whopper of an elk. I had a group of cows chirping on a hill below me almost at dark. I mewed and chirped and whined and got no response. Then I bugled. The next thing I knew something huge was rushing at me as if on rails. He was crashing through shrubbery and raking trees as he came in right at me. I could see bits and pieces of the bull and I knew he was big. Two more steps and he was mine. Then he stopped right behind some thick bushes, turned tail and headed right back up the hill. The wind was moving south to north and the bull was coming in from west to east. I don't know if a current swirled and he caught wind of me or what. :? 

The down side? That was the only bull I saw in four days on the mountain.  

School starts tomorrow so I won't be hunting again until the weekend. I need the rest anyway.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds rough, but that's elk hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sounds rough, but that's elk hunting.


I've hunted elk for over 30 years, ever since my early teens or maybe just before that. Nothing has matched the North Cache for difficulty.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Have not spent any time up there but i can tell from driving back and forth to BL through the canyons that it looks like a nightmare in places.
Are you seeing any deer on the unit?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Are you seeing any deer on the unit?


I don't see numerous deer, but there are a few. I could have shot a handful of little forkhorned bucks had I wanted to. I did see one 2x3 with heavy mass, maybe 22" wide. That's the biggest buck I've seen.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Been there done that BirdDogger, with deer not elk but it still breaks the body! Get some rest, heal up and do it some more. Maybe the hunting gods will smile down at ya! Best of luck!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry BirdDogger...but I had to laugh a little bit...  

Good story and I'm sorry you're a 'broken man', better luck next time??


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sorry BirdDogger...but I had to laugh a little bit...
> 
> Good story and I'm sorry you're a 'broken man', better luck next time??


You are a very sick man .45 laughing at someone elses pain! 

How does someone in school have a LE elk tag? I thought that you had to be old in todays system.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well you just made me feel a little better!! I have been struggling to find some animals and your method of doing a snake pattern is something I'm going to try. 
Atleast you got on a big bull, I haven't seen an elk since last Saturday!! 

Ya gotta love this time of year!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry BirdDogger...but I had to laugh a little bit...
> ...


He's a teacher....dummy !!! :O•-:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are a very sick man .45 laughing at someone elses pain!
> 
> How does someone in school have a LE elk tag? I thought that you had to be old in todays system.





> He's a teacher....dummy !!! :O•-:


Yep, I'm the teacher. You must have skipped this part:


> I've hunted elk for over 30 years, ever since my early teens or maybe just before that.


That would make me a dang old 8th grader! Believe me, elk22hunter, I'm old enough to have had some tags and I'm feeling age a lot more than I ever used to. I might have eaten the North Cache for lunch once upon a time...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Having much the same experience on the Wasatch. Having a **** load of fun though. Keep after it, expect to see some awesome photos.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Did I mention the part about forgetting to bring toilet paper? Yeah, so I was choosing between a hat, my gloves, or my tighty whities. So I cut the underwear into strips and was taking care of business a million miles from nowhere and I looked up to see a cowboy on a horse riding through the pines. He just tipped his hat with a grin and went on his way.  

Then I got to hike around for half a day with no protection down low. Talk about chafe! -O,-


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Did I mention the part about forgetting to bring toilet paper? Yeah, so I was choosing between a hat, my gloves, or my tighty whities. So I cut the underwear into strips and was taking care of business a million miles from nowhere and I looked up to see a cowboy on a horse riding through the pines. He just tipped his hat with a grin and went on his way.
> 
> Then I got to hike around for half a day with no protection down low. Talk about chafe! -O,-


that my friend makes for a good laugh!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Did I mention the part about forgetting to bring toilet paper? Yeah, so I was choosing between a hat, my gloves, or my tighty whities. So I cut the underwear into strips and was taking care of business a million miles from nowhere and I looked up to see a cowboy on a horse riding through the pines. He just tipped his hat with a grin and went on his way.
> 
> Then I got to hike around for half a day with no protection down low. Talk about chafe! -O,-


LOLOLOL!!!! I really think God is a comedian, I bent over and let one go one time in the marsh while duck hunting and who would have thought, the duck counting plane flew over my head and the guy on the side door just waved!! I've never had that plane fly over me before or after, what are the odds!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't notice that he was a teacher.  Ok now another question, In todays world where hunting is a rich mans sport, how did a teacher afford a Once in a lifetime LE Elk tag? :mrgreen: 

Good Poop story!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Did I mention the part about forgetting to bring toilet paper? Yeah, so I was choosing between a hat, my gloves, or my tighty whities. So I cut the underwear into strips and was taking care of business a million miles from nowhere and I looked up to see a cowboy on a horse riding through the pines. He just tipped his hat with a grin and went on his way.
> 
> Then I got to hike around for half a day with no protection down low. Talk about chafe! -O,-


 -_O- -_O-

The story is getting better !!! o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Sorry, I didn't notice that he was a teacher. Ok now another question, In todays world where hunting is a rich mans sport, how did a teacher afford a Once in a lifetime LE Elk tag?


Cheap shot. I married up! My wife is an educated professional with a fine salary. :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

You should have asked the cowboy for some TP and saved yourself from some chafing. And I thought you said that your feet were rubbed raw, sounds like something else would have been as well. Good luck to ya.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, on with the story. I had some supposed 411 on three bulls from one of the cattle guys I had spoken to. I wound up taking the 4-wheeler up one of the rougher roads that goes up the mountain. I hunted all day up on top and planned to come down at dark. Then I got back to the wheeler only to find that my key was missing. I lost a 4-wheeler key somewhere on the mountain! 
Want a thrill ride? Strap on a headlamp, turn off your 4-wheeler, put it into neutral, then ride down a muddy, slippery, rock-strewn trail. :shock: Of course I had to push the wheeler across the flat areas and when the dang sheep got in the way. I was ready to arrow some mutton at one point. :evil:

Now I have a Honda with no key.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> OK, on with the story. I had some supposed 411 on three bulls from one of the cattle guys I had spoken to. I wound up taking the 4-wheeler up one of the rougher roads that goes up the mountain. I hunted all day up on top and planned to come down at dark. Then I got back to the wheeler only to find that my key was missing. I lost a 4-wheeler key somewhere on the mountain!
> Want a thrill ride? Strap on a headlamp, turn off your 4-wheeler, put it into neutral, then ride down a muddy, slippery, rock-strewn trail. :shock: Of course I had to push the wheeler across the flat areas and when the dang sheep got in the way. I was ready to arrow some mutton at one point. :evil:
> 
> Now I have a Honda with no key.


Wow Birddogger, your having a lot of problems. Must be getting old and starting to forget things :O•-: You didn't have these problems a couple years ago.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is starting to sound like one of my old hog hunting trips!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Sorry, I didn't notice that he was a teacher. Ok now another question, In todays world where hunting is a rich mans sport, how did a teacher afford a Once in a lifetime LE Elk tag?
> 
> 
> Cheap shot. I married up! My wife is an educated professional with a fine salary. :mrgreen:


A cheap shot yes but not towards you. It was intended for all the cry babies who continue to whine about they will never draw until they are nearly dead and the rich man is the only ones hunting. I am much more poor than any teacher. It's not your fault that Utah underpays the peope that we need the most.  
When are you going to go kill that Pig? Hopefully your body heals soon. I am worried about spending 12 days in a row on my LE Elk hunt. Hopefully this old body can handle it. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> ...It was intended for all the cry babies who continue to whine about they will never draw until they are nearly dead and the rich man is the only ones hunting...
> When are you going to go kill that Pig?...


You know, I put in for this hunt specifically because the draw odds are excellent. North Cache archery has about the lowest success rate of any LE hunt in the state, right at about 10% average over the years. I knew that going in and still chose to give it a shot. Why? I LOVE the hunt! Killing is secondary to me, though my wife has informed me that she wants a full freezer of meat so I need to hunt a little more effectively in the next two weeks. :shock: 
I guess I've been sharing my adventures all along because I don't really expect to bring home a bull, though I'll sure give it my darndest. I kind of hope people realize that the memory of the hunt is what it's all about.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow, man, sounds like you're earning a great bull!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I haven't seen a bull in 11 days. I've tried high and I've tried low and I've tried everything in between. Today I sat on the most perfect looking pond you've ever seen. I sat from dark to dark and didn't see anything but some moo cows.

The adventure today? I was attacked by an angry chipmunk. I was positioned under her pine tree. I say "her" because a man just wouldn't throw a chit fit like that..."_Chit chit chit chit chit chit chit_!" You know the type. Sorry, ladies. Anyway, there I was minding my business under her tree and she goes kamikaze right onto my chest! I flipped a lid, just about jumped out of my skin. I jumped up and ran squealing like a little girl, away from the tree and the evil chipmunk. Once I took up residence under another tree she didn't bother me the rest of the day. I'll tell you what, though, every time I bugled and raked on a tree I was beating her home with a stick! :twisted:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> Did I mention the part about forgetting to bring toilet paper? Yeah, so I was choosing between a hat, my gloves, or my tighty whities. So I cut the underwear into strips and was taking care of business a million miles from nowhere and I looked up to see a cowboy on a horse riding through the pines. He just tipped his hat with a grin and went on his way.
> 
> Then I got to hike around for half a day with no protection down low. Talk about chafe! -O,-


I gotta tell you this brought back a really funny memory. My father once said he was going for a ride on his motorcyle away from camp. When we came back I noticed he was wearing a t-shirt with sleeves but was basically a belly shirt and his big ole gut was sticking out. It was kind of uncomfortable but I asked if he got hot while on his ride. He said he forgot the TP and had to tear the shirt in half. I asked him why he didn't use his socks or underwear and he said that he used them too!

I'll never forget the old man riding back to camp in his belly shirt.


----------

